# NBD: Brice Defiant 6 (56k Whatever)



## technomancer (Feb 5, 2008)

I scored this off of Ebay a few days ago and it arrived today. It's a Brice Defiant 6 with the bridge replaced with a Hipshot. I've got to say this thing is REALLY nice, especially considering the price. 

The pics don't do the top justice, btw.


----------



## Abhorred (Feb 5, 2008)

Do let us know how you like it in a couple of days. I need a bass for recording, but don't want to spend exorbitant amounts on one, so these are looking pretty nice.


----------



## Beta (Feb 6, 2008)

With a brass nut, even.

Funny how a "low-cost" instrument has features you don't find on $2000+ basses.


----------



## Jason (Feb 6, 2008)

How much?


----------



## Ishan (Feb 6, 2008)

Damn you!


----------



## Edroz (Feb 6, 2008)

damn Steve, you've been giving Rondo quite a bit of business lately  

that bass does look really fucking nice


----------



## Michael (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 6, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## technomancer (Feb 6, 2008)

Jason said:


> How much?



Ebay score $230 = EPIC WIN 

I'm really impressed with this so far, the fretwork seems very good and from what I can tell it's got a nice sound to it (of course that was through my guitar rig )


----------



## darren (Feb 6, 2008)

Very nice. Classy looking bass!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, it's been a few days and I'm still liking this a lot. It's seeming like it's pretty unbeatable for the price


----------



## Shawn (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice score, Steve!


----------



## yevetz (Feb 8, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Splees (Feb 9, 2008)

These look pretty tempting.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 12, 2008)

I like that one a lot Steve, nice catch bro.


----------

